# Mice In The Ob



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, fall must be on its way here in North Carolina, the mice are setting up shop in the OB. Have removed anything they can chew/shred, now theyre bringing their own nesting material !!!!! Any hints from you guys on how to keep them out? Thanks All.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

Papatractor said:


> Well, fall must be on its way here in North Carolina, the mice are setting up shop in the OB. Have removed anything they can chew/shred, now theyre bringing their own nesting material !!!!! Any hints from you guys on how to keep them out? Thanks All.


Buy a cat???


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Papatractor said:


> Well, fall must be on its way here in North Carolina, the mice are setting up shop in the OB. Have removed anything they can chew/shred, now theyre bringing their own nesting material !!!!! Any hints from you guys on how to keep them out? Thanks All.


Terminex sells a great product that takes care of them..permanently. I am not sure what its called but it resembles small blocks of chocolate, or a brown substance anyway. They love the stuff. But it makes them thirsty. And that's what kills them they go for water and it activates the stuff and it essentially mummifies them.

We had that problem in the house and we had them in our camper. one 1 inch block kept the four legged fury free loaders out and gone for good. 
Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'm sure Eric's suggestion will (has) worked well, I'd only be concerned that they might expire within the OB, and then you've got that "mystery smell" to deal with. Maybe because they go for water, it will take them away from Hotel OB.

I personaly like those sticky traps. The lil buggers cant get unstuck from those traps, and are right where you left the trap. (No dragging the trap around like the old "snap trap".) I must've put 20 of them in the RQS, and would check them every three days or so. It gave me a reason to go "check out the OB" every few days, and maybe sit in it and have a beer. or two. and plan mods.

The downside? They might not have expired, and they then look at you with those beady little black eyes and plead with you for lieniency. I have told Stacie that I relocate them to another town. Thats my story and I'm "sticking" with it.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I think you should put some peanut butter on the floor and sit on your bed and wait for the little buggers. While they are feasting take a 9MM er... no a 22 long rifle er ...... no a pellet gun er........aw heck put turn on the LCD and watch the Michigan game, that should take care of em


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Spent some time during college working for a friend who had an exterminating business.

Stating the obvious--- mice means you have holes in the trailer. Try to fix them as best you can and that usually fixes most of the mice problem. Use "Great Stuff around any hole and let it fill it in. Whether you use glue, poison or traps always put them along walls. Mice will travel along walls as much as possible.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What about the Bounce dryer sheets i keep hearing about on this forum.
Some people say they work great to keep them away.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use the bounce drier sheet and traps just in case they make it in. I am lucky because i store my trailer beside my house so I can check the trailer very quickly. I do not like the sticky traps because the littles are still kicking if you find them. You can buy the snap kind with a easy release and reset. They are a bit more $$ but worth it.

My 2 cats are too lazy to catch anything

Thor


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I might try the contraption my engineer friend put in his cottage.
A bucket with a wire tied across the top, over the wire you put an empty paper towel cardboard tube with peant butter smeared on it. You builld ramps up to the wire, the mice crawl on the tube and fall into a part filled bucket of car antifreeze which kinda preserves them. If you can't check it for a bit of time there is no smell.
If I decide to build it I'll post a picture.

The bounce sheets worked under the hood of my snowmobile.

And Irish Spring soap worked in the boat for years.

Also- shove steel wool down any holes where waterpipes enter the floor. Mice don't like to chew metal anymore than we do. Y'know that feeling when you get a piece of foil......

I do like the sticky sheets, caught some flying squirrels once inside the hunting camp then blasted them with a .22 (outside) to put them out of their misery.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'm sure Eric's suggestion will (has) worked well, I'd only be concerned that they might expire within the OB, and then you've got that "mystery smell" to deal with. Maybe because they go for water, it will take them away from Hotel OB.


 That's the neat thing about the stuff. it dehydrates them. They shrivel up into little furry raisans. No schtink either! And most of the time (knock on wood all of the time so far) they die close to where they are getting water. Which means it's not in our TTs. I don't like to hurt anything really. but some times...you gotta make a stand!

Eric


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What about the Bounce dryer sheets i keep hearing about on this forum


Not sure, but I believe NDJollyman used these dryer sheets and the mice made a nest with them!

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

gerrym said:


> I might try the contraption my engineer friend put in his cottage.
> A bucket with a wire tied across the top, over the wire you put an empty paper towel cardboard tube with peant butter smeared on it. You builld ramps up to the wire, the mice crawl on the tube and fall into a part filled bucket of car antifreeze which kinda preserves them. If you can't check it for a bit of time there is no smell.
> If I decide to build it I'll post a picture.


Did this in a snowmobiling cabin in da UP eh. Came back to a bucket full of mice and apparently a large hole somewhere in the cabin that they were easily coming in and out.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Victor Electronic trap.
It electrocutes them, never have to touch them, and it does work, use PB as bait.
Two sizes. about $30.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=15878&hl=

Here s NDJollymon s thread on dryer sheets


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

gerrym said:


> I might try the contraption my engineer friend put in his cottage.


*"If you build a better mousetrap, the world will beat a path to your door."*


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

5 cats.... no mice, no snakes, no birds, no..... they won't fight the racoons, however


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My wife won't let me leave the cat in the OB while it is in storage all winter....









Sounds like maybe I should look for Eric's recommended "food."


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

keeper18 said:


> If the trailer is plugged in, you could use one of those "sonic" units. Plugs into the outlet and emits a high pitched sound that humans can't hear, but mice hate. Have used one in my shed the past few years and seems to work.
> 
> Randy


My daughter told me a few months back that they had a severe problem with mice in the home where she is living. She told me that they have been using the sonic units that Randy had mentioned, and the problem has gone away. Apparently they work really well. Paul


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just put up a sign

*BEWARE OF CAT*

It must work. I haven't had any mice.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

All they really want to do is go on vacation with you.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

After reading this post I found a mouse trap in the garage and put in the the TT with a bit of peanut butter on it. Hadn't found any evidence of mice but figured it wouldn't hurt. 
Went camping over the weekend and when we set up found the trap in the same corner I left it and unsprung. Woke up the next morning and found that a mouse had found our bagels. My DW plugged the trailer in but left the door that covers the cord open







. Seems that the mouse climbed up the wire, through the door and into the drawer with the bagels. Next he found the trap... no more mouse.









Kamm


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...read the MICEBUSTERS thread!

Anyway...camping neighbor comes by yesterday (has exact same SOB I do) and says mice just moved in his trailer...and goes to show me where they were getting in around rear bed slide. Sticks his fingers into the seal, and says my 2008 is built with a double seal...where as his is a single.

Anyway...mouse proofing has been in high gear with me. I've already crawled under the unit sealing gaps with GREAT STUFF expanding foam and steel wool. I've got some DECON pouches under the trailer, glue and snap traps inside...and so far...no mice. (crossing fingers)

Now...if I could get those OWLS to stop chasing my PUG and go for the mice....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Now...if I could get those OWLS to stop chasing my PUG and go for the mice....


LMAO

good one Pete

Thor


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

My Sister-in-law had a pretty bad case of mice. Camping World told them to sprinkle mothball chips around the outside of the trailer. Told them, the little buggers won't cross the line. I guess it's a little costly, but better than damage.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

mgoblue26rs said:


> My Sister-in-law had a pretty bad case of mice. Camping World told them to sprinkle mothball chips around the outside of the trailer. Told them, the little buggers won't cross the line. I guess it's a little costly, but better than damage.


That's another trick I have been considering...thanks. Maybe I'll give it a try.

It's too bad that the DRYER SHEET thing doesn't work. All I'd have to do is get a case of them (ones on rolls), and grab a staple gun, and a creeper....if you know what I mean!


----------



## smashin (May 29, 2006)

We have had SEVERAL mice....







ugh. We set traps with peanut butter and have caught a bunch. We stuffed steel wool in every hole we could find and duct taped over it. Guess I need to find that GREAT STUFF some are talking about. We haven't caught any for a few days now (since holes are filled) but being the jam-tart that I am, I figured it was best to "mouse-proof" the OB and catch what is in there, cause I sure don't want them to be able to get in after I get to the campsite!!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We haven't had any yet but we use the trailer alot. Right now its going to be a few months before we can go again, so I'm concerned this time they make it in. Good tips. We're in a paved storage lot, so I hope that reduces our chances of getting them. The inlaws had their tt in a field storage and got mice right away- under the stove top- that had eaten thru the ignitor wires- yikes!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

At the risk of being a bit off topic I have to pass on a little info on fleas. I had an outbreak last fall and even though she was on frontline my dog was being eaten alive. I found them under the house in the dry sand. I set up a flea trap with a light hanging over a pan of water and it was outrageous the amount of fleas that were jumping to the light and landing in the water. I'd bathe the dog and once she dried they would be active again. Then I found an article about Dawn dishwashing detergent. It is lethal to fleas. The suds kill them instantly. I had 2 pest control companies come out and spray their poison under the house and the fleas would just bury down under the sand and once the chemical dried they were right back after you. I started with the dog and gave her a sudsy bath and the fleas would float right up. Then I took a empty windex window cleaner that you hook to a garden hose and filled it with Dawn. I sprayed under the house and the result was a layer of suds that lasted for an hour or so. NO MORE FLEAS. I couldn't believe it. Try it. It really works.


----------

